# Drove a ZR-1 yesterday, wow!



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

My neighbor just bought a ZR-1 and yesterday he let me take it for a spin. My impressions: Exhaust is amazing, it opens up and you would think you were in a race car. Front carbon fiber splitter is nice. See thru hood scoop is cool and sets car apart. Actually driving it is amazing. The 6sp manual was EASY, I thought it would be really heavy but, up-take was easy and I didn't stall it once (good considering it has been a couple of years since I have driven a stick). Because of the large displacement you can travel in any gear and still have alot of pickup anytime you want it. The tires are sticky and didn't want to let loose even with all that torque. The interior is not too different than the stock Corvette, the leather dash does add a nice touch though. And now for the not so great. I closed the door and it was like any other Corvette or Malibu. It shook and made a tinny sound. Our BMWs make a nice whump noise, and this really sounded cheap. Some of the switch gear (AC, vents, hand brake) was very pedestrian, and don't seem to do it justice, especially for a $100,000+ car. Overall it is a beast that sounds great. I will let you all know if I can talk him into going to VIR soon, now that would be fun.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the engine's have (for the most part) always been great. as you observed, it's traditionally been the rest of the car (the steering wheel, the seats, the switchgear, the instrumentation, etc.) that has not been up to the standard set by the powerplant.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

I have always thought that GM is really missing the boat here....anyone willing to shell out the money for a Z06 or a ZR-1 wouldn`t hesitate to spend another 6 or 7 grand on a really nice interior....the rest of the car is totally awesome, why not offer a complete package ?


----------



## f1fan (Jun 22, 2007)

Totally agree with Fast Bob, what is another 5-10% to get a great interior. OTOH, strip out the interior and track that beast!!!!!!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Fast Bob said:


> I have always thought that GM is really missing the boat here....anyone willing to shell out the money for a Z06 or a ZR-1 wouldn`t hesitate to spend another 6 or 7 grand on a really nice interior....the rest of the car is totally awesome, why not offer a complete package ?


There are aftermarket companies that do very nice interiors for the ZR1 for upwards of $15k and as little as $1k to make it looka lot better.

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c6-corvette-zr1/2590111-our-latest-interior-creation.html


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

BmW745On19's said:


> There are aftermarket companies that do very nice interiors for the ZR1 for upwards of $15k and as little as $1k to make it looka lot better.
> 
> http://forums.corvetteforum.com/c6-corvette-zr1/2590111-our-latest-interior-creation.html
> 
> ...


Yes....now THAT`S how it *should* be done....wake up, GM !


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i'm not much of a vette guy (although it that was a reasonably priced manufacturer option, i could become one), but i read all 7 pages of that thread and really would like to see GM provide a similar factory-optioned interior at/under the $55-60k price point.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

hts said:


> i'm not much of a vette guy (although it that was a reasonably priced manufacturer option, i could become one), but i read all 7 pages of that thread and really would like to see GM provide a similar factory-optioned interior at/under the $55-60k price point.


That's the problem. Most regular Coupes heavily optioned are 60k. They offer a factory, 4LT package which wraps the dash in leather and seats have nicer leather, but the rest of the interior is poorly appointed.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> I have always thought that GM is really missing the boat here....anyone willing to shell out the money for a Z06 or a ZR-1 wouldn`t hesitate to spend another 6 or 7 grand on a really nice interior....the rest of the car is totally awesome, why not offer a complete package ?


I'd guess that GM is working on the next generation Corvette as we speak so they are spending multiple millions to redesign the interior for the C7. They are not going to spend millions for a mid model redesign of the interior. However, they could easily put better seats and a first class steering wheel in the ZR1.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

Fast Bob said:


> I have always thought that GM is really missing the boat here....anyone willing to shell out the money for a Z06 or a ZR-1 wouldn`t hesitate to spend another 6 or 7 grand on a really nice interior....the rest of the car is totally awesome, why not offer a complete package ?


I agree completely. Hopefully, the next Vette will have a quality interior.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Rmart said:


> I agree completely. Hopefully, the next Vette will have a quality interior.


As far as I know, the next vette is on hold indefinitely. They can't sell any C6s as it is, right now hundreds of Z06s and ZR1s sit on showroom floors unsold. Pretty sad when there are '08 MY when '11s are now on the lots.


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

BmW745On19's said:


> As far as I know, the next vette is on hold indefinitely. They can't sell any C6s as it is, right now hundreds of Z06s and ZR1s sit on showroom floors unsold. Pretty sad when there are '08 MY when '11s are now on the lots.[/QUOTE
> 
> I think GM should reduce the size of the next Vette and use a smaller engine. Every generation they cling to the past. A more efficient, dynamic world class car is needed now. GM seems to have finally gotten the message with its new product line. They now have an opportunity to create true high-tech sports car with widespread appeal.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Rmart said:


> BmW745On19's said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I know, the next vette is on hold indefinitely. They can't sell any C6s as it is, right now hundreds of Z06s and ZR1s sit on showroom floors unsold. Pretty sad when there are '08 MY when '11s are now on the lots.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

so one can get a good deal on a z06/zr1 but not any of the standard LS3's?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

hts said:


> so one can get a good deal on a z06/zr1 but not any of the standard LS3's?


Yes. There is $5k back on ANY '10 Corvette (including Z06, ZR1, and Grand Sport). You can get a good deal on the standard Corvette too. Lots of them sitting all over the place.

http://jeffhardy.com/lookupvette10.php

There are 4500+ new '10s on the ground right now. 285~ new '09s still sitting around (most are Z06s and ZR1s).


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> Yes. There is $5k back on ANY '10 Corvette (including Z06, ZR1, and Grand Sport). You can get a good deal on the standard Corvette too. Lots of them sitting all over the place.
> 
> http://jeffhardy.com/lookupvette10.php
> 
> There are 4500+ new '10s on the ground right now. 285~ new '09s still sitting around (most are Z06s and ZR1s).


:yikes::yikes::yikes:

Is there something like that website for other GM cars??
I'm kinda on a CTS-V kick now 
Only a couple of manuals left in So Cal...


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

nice site, thanks. after consulting with my ceo this evening, i think i'm really not a corvette guy after all. she thinks i should get another boxster s or perhaps a nice used 911. i think i might look at a 370z vert as well.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Frank Rizzo said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> Is there something like that website for other GM cars??
> *I'm kinda on a CTS-V kick now*
> Only a couple of manuals left in So Cal...


OMG me too!!!!!!

things are farking insane!


----------



## BMW 3-SERIES (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll take a 2011 Porsche 911 Turbo PDK - 0-62mph in 2.8's and puts amazing numbers on skidpag, g's, and braking..


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Frank Rizzo said:


> :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> Is there something like that website for other GM cars??
> I'm kinda on a CTS-V kick now
> Only a couple of manuals left in So Cal...


Probably your local Cadillac dealer can tell you. They have access to all that garbage.

CTS-V is very nice. 09's pre owned with any mileage expect to pay $50k wholesale.



BMW 3-SERIES said:


> I'll take a 2011 Porsche 911 Turbo PDK - 0-62mph in 2.8's and puts amazing numbers on skidpag, g's, and braking..


Now that you mention it...


----------

